# Death



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Bubba just died!!


----------



## kiddzakemi (May 28, 2009)

My Trey died too. What happened to Bubba?


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Sorry About Your Fish.........=(


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I left Bubba alone for 1 min and when I came back he was dead but he had been sick for awile.I really don't know what he had that made him so sick but he stoped eating.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry about your loss. Apparently, it's a sad day for Betta keepers here on AF.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

yes,I guess Bubba just couldn't stay alive long enough for him to get better.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

so sad, sorry


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Its ok I just think about how happy he is in the big aquarim in the sky


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

lol good one  that really did make me laugh


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks I love to laugh lol:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Bubba, he had become a real trooper. Sometimes all the fight they have just cannot keep them with us. 

I will miss your posts about him and the love you had for him. I hope that if the time comes that you feel you can have another betta that you realize that it would be a tribute to Bubba that you felt so much for him, not a lessening of the feelings you had for him.

I hope you will be okay and stay with us to add to our group.

My condolences on your loss.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I will stay on and add questions for you guys to awnser ps so I become a better Betta owner  I know that Bubba must be happy now


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I like to think of them as being able to do all that they were denied doing on this planet. They could never play together as they did not get along. So I like to believe that the God of all Bettas makes their afterlife so they can play in one big place and have all the others there to spend time with and not fight each other. If there is any justice for these beautiful creatures that would be true. 

I knew of one owner who bought a nice plant pot and made it into a wonderful cemetery pot for her lovely betta and made a lovely stone for him and has it for a lasting memorial pot in her home with him planted in it for a recycled fertilizer for a lovely plant. He had always loved his plants in his tank and she wanted him to have a lovely plant to keep him company in his everlasting home. The garden center had some nice sayings on small stones to go into the pots when she went to buy a nice pot and she chose one that was lovely for him with a lovely poem on it. I think he would have loved it.

I have planted several of my guys in my flower beds and when my flowers bloom, I am so filled with thoughts of my babies and how they would have loved to see the pretty flowers. They used to love me to put the pots of the flowers in around their tanks when they were brought in to winter on the sill. They would spend hours watching the plants from their tanks when they were in bloom.

I am hoping that we can be of some comfort to all the betta owners who have lost their friends lately.

Take care and let us know if you need us.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats so nice! I buried Bubba in my yard and made him a tombstone that said R.I.P. Bubba loved by everyone


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

aw man, sorry for your loss  

btw, i have a pacu named bubba


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

cool


----------

